# Critical Mistake Made VISA Lodged 189 - ACS Assessment



## syedusman1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi All,

I received a reply from my CO today against the visa application lodged 31st january, precisely as below:

"according to your ACS skills assessment dated 14 May 2014, the above
employment after September 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level. 
Therefore, I have only considered your employment for the period from 1 September 2007 to 31 January 2015 (7yrs 4mths 30 days). Please provide further evidence that would satisfy at least eight years employment"

This made me realized that though total experience shown at my ACS Skills assesment is from September *2005* (_9+ years_), but to count at skill based immi, it will be from September *2007*(_7.5 years_)

I understand this is a terrible misunderstanding i had, that my experience is counting from September 2005, which pushed me to launch the visa application for me, my wife and daughter. 

Now the thing is i am short of 7 months from the day i lodged application (31st January), and short of 5 months from today, to a total of eight years of skilled experience. I am continuing in the same company since last 5 years. 

My question is what should i do now? Can i ask the CO to pause my case till Sept 2015, as at that date i will have eight years of skilled assessed experience (my other all documents are also valid till date, like IELTS, medical etc)? 

Or Shall i withdraw my application? (paid a handsome amount, so i don't know if i can get a refund.

What you guys say, that i should respond to the "CO"? I am left with few words now.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

what is the total score you claimed ? and your adjusted score (after losing 5 points) ?


----------



## syedusman1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Total score: 65, I am at threshold, so losing 5 will make me not eligible


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

how come you are at threshold? 60 is the threshold !


----------



## syedusman1 (Mar 25, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> how come you are at threshold? 60 is the threshold !


Really Sorry, the points i have are 60 (not 65).


----------



## syedusman1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Should i write to CO, accepting my mistake and requesting him to let me withdraw application?
or should i ask CO can we pause the application till September as by then i will have 8 years experience?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

syedusman1 said:


> Should i write to CO, accepting my mistake and requesting him to let me withdraw application?
> or should i ask CO can we pause the application till September as by then i will have 8 years experience?


your experience counts as of INVITATION day


----------



## syedusman1 (Mar 25, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> your experience counts as of INVITATION day


Ok, but what best should i write to CO?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

withdraw the application and re-apply for EOI when you have 60 points


----------



## syedusman1 (Mar 25, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> withdraw the application and re-apply for EOI when you have 60 points


(It's an expensive mistake, considering you are just 5-6 months short of 8 years, and everything was done in misunderstanding)
Will i get any refund if i withdraw? 
Secondly what should i write to "CO", they are expecting a reply...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

no refund unfortunately


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> your experience counts as of INVITATION day


if he manages to get a higher score in ielts, to cover up for the lost points, can he continue with the current application? 

(i suppose they wouldn't consider ielts score achieved after the EOI, but just confirming)


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

evangelist said:


> if he manages to get a higher score in ielts, to cover up for the lost points, can he continue with the current application? (i suppose they wouldn't consider ielts score achieved after the EOI, but just confirming)


As you said

Points are considered at the time of invitation


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

If at all there is a chance provided to increase the score, then instead of waiting for IELTS slot which will be after few months, better to take up immediate appointment for a PTE exam . PTE can be booked at the earliest data, also I feel there is a chance to get a good score ....Hope your problems resolve soon....


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

shorefisher said:


> If at all there is a chance provided to increase the score, then instead of waiting for IELTS slot which will be after few months, better to take up immediate appointment for a PTE exam . PTE can be booked at the earliest data, also I feel there is a chance to get a good score ....Hope your problems resolve soon....


it won't fly ...... for two reasons .... 1- the problem is the inflated work points, 2- a test undertaken AFTER EOI is irrelevant.


----------



## syedusman1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks guys, there are a coulple of things I did in last years, and can I ask them to consider as part time experience
1. I have an apple account on my name in which o have deployed two apps. one of them was completely other than my office (for a small organisation) the other was semi. As my company does not have expertise in iOS so I volunteered and learned it separately and developed an app of their use. But both apps are on my name, and I have a dev account with Apple. I am doing it since June 2014.
2. Last year I helped a startup university, created their website, helped them with their email setups, and I.T infrastructure. I am doing it from February 2014, till now. Update their website frequently. I can get a letter from them
3. Helped one of my friend in building startup in 2012, did interview trained their team. In 2013, helped them how to get business from freelance websites, analyse their software dev procedures. I can also get a letter from them
in 2&3 I usually take very less charges and they too as cash, because they are from same city I am.

i really never thought of it in my experience, until CO has asked now. Never thought that I can write it in my application as I felt my experience is above required. 

Guys do do you think I ahould Persue with above and try to convince CO , to count them as remaining 7 months experience? Thanks


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

syedusman1 said:


> Thanks guys, there are a coulple of things I did in last years, and can I ask them to consider as part time experience
> 1. I have an apple account on my name in which o have deployed two apps. one of them was completely other than my office (for a small organisation) the other was semi. As my company does not have expertise in iOS so I volunteered and learned it separately and developed an app of their use. But both apps are on my name, and I have a dev account with Apple. I am doing it since June 2014.
> 2. Last year I helped a startup university, created their website, helped them with their email setups, and I.T infrastructure. I am doing it from February 2014, till now. Update their website frequently. I can get a letter from them
> 3. Helped one of my friend in building startup in 2012, did interview trained their team. In 2013, helped them how to get business from freelance websites, analyse their software dev procedures. I can also get a letter from them
> ...


Unfortunately that 'might' not work as skills/experience is assessed by ACS and COs usually take it as the final word. They might not be skilled to evaluate your experience. Fortunately you are in a good position in that the CO reached out to you for more evidence as in such cases usually they reject it outright and have seen a case recently when the person was not given a chance at all.
Any difference (usually reduction) in points between EOI and visa lodge is considered a grave mistake by DIBP. You might be short of options and I would suggest checking with ACS on your re-evaluating your experience..call them up and find out first. All the best


----------



## Teddy110 (Feb 2, 2015)

jango28 said:


> Unfortunately that 'might' not work as skills/experience is assessed by ACS and COs usually take it as the final word. They might not be skilled to evaluate your experience. Fortunately you are in a good position in that the CO reached out to you for more evidence as in such cases usually they reject it outright and have seen a case recently when the person was not given a chance at all.
> Any difference (usually reduction) in points between EOI and visa lodge is considered a grave mistake by DIBP. You might be short of options and I would suggest checking with ACS on your re-evaluating your experience..call them up and find out first. All the best


The best thing to do is to withdraw the application. You might not get your money back but at least you can avoid a rejection letter from immi which put you in bad record for future application. Try to deal with CO to get a discount or something


----------



## syedusman1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi guys,
i think I have made my mind. I would be going for the withdrawal of application, and politely asking for the return of amount. I strongly feel ACS result letter format was substandard and even at visa lodging software they should have asked for a parameter with skilled met date as input. It would have stopped me a way earlier than where I am right now. A very hard lesson learned indeed, but at the end it's the consumer who suffers

Any idea which points shall I mention or a way to write which can get me withdrawl and refund also.

I will surely keep you posted on what happened. Wish me luck


----------



## edubbulhoes (Oct 20, 2014)

syedusman1 said:


> Thanks guys, there are a coulple of things I did in last years, and can I ask them to consider as part time experience
> 1. I have an apple account on my name in which o have deployed two apps. one of them was completely other than my office (for a small organisation) the other was semi. As my company does not have expertise in iOS so I volunteered and learned it separately and developed an app of their use. But both apps are on my name, and I have a dev account with Apple. I am doing it since June 2014.
> 2. Last year I helped a startup university, created their website, helped them with their email setups, and I.T infrastructure. I am doing it from February 2014, till now. Update their website frequently. I can get a letter from them
> 3. Helped one of my friend in building startup in 2012, did interview trained their team. In 2013, helped them how to get business from freelance websites, analyse their software dev procedures. I can also get a letter from them
> ...


Sorry for the silly question: What is CO?


----------



## Teddy110 (Feb 2, 2015)

edubbulhoes said:


> Sorry for the silly question: What is CO?


Case Officer


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

There are also some issues in ACS application. However we cant comment as DIBP relies on it. As someone pointed out, if there is somehow we are able to get 5 more points from ACS then we can request to Case Officer. But one thing is if we are telling them the genuine reasons, sometimes it will be considered for refund is my opinion....But yeah it all depends on our time and fate


----------



## funny_moon (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm in the same situation, could you update your status?


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

syedusman1 said:


> Hi guys,
> i think I have made my mind. I would be going for the withdrawal of application, and politely asking for the return of amount. I strongly feel ACS result letter format was substandard and even at visa lodging software they should have asked for a parameter with skilled met date as input. It would have stopped me a way earlier than where I am right now. A very hard lesson learned indeed, but at the end it's the consumer who suffers
> 
> Any idea which points shall I mention or a way to write which can get me withdrawl and refund also.
> ...


wish you good luck- hope you are able to get a refund of your application fee.

Do share with the forum what happens.


----------



## mahbub717 (Feb 6, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> your experience counts as of INVITATION day


But Here CO counted as of VISA APPLICATION DAY.


I received a reply from my CO today against the visa application lodged 31st january, precisely as below:

"according to your ACS skills assessment dated 14 May 2014, the above
employment after September 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level. 
Therefore, I have only considered your employment for the period from 1 September 2007 to 31 January 2015 (7yrs 4mths 30 days). Please provide further evidence that would satisfy at least eight years employment"


----------



## harshavizag (Aug 22, 2015)

*misread acs assessment points down to 60 from 65*

I have lodged 189 Skilled Independent visa, , with 65 points on Aug 12 2015 and the current status of my application is "Application Received". CO is NOT assigned yet. 

Here is the series of events that happened:

1. In NOVEMBER 2013, I have submitted ACS application (ANZO 261313 Software Engineer) mentioning only Company 1 and Company 2 with a

total of 5 years and 6 months experience

Company 1 (SEPTEMBER 2007 - MAY 2008) --> ACS Assessed

Company 2 (SEPTEMBER 2008 - JULY 2013) --> ACS Assessed

and got the result on 29 Jan 2014.

In the result letter, ACS listed my Education and also my Experience in chronological order.

By JULY 2013, I have already joined Company 3(JULY 2013- still working)


2. I have created EOI on JULY 2014 and added my work experience i.e., 5 years and 6 months experience.


3. On JULY 1 2015, after updating EOI with my latest IELTS score my points were automatically updated to 65 and got the 189 visa invitation on AUGUST 3.


4. On AUGUST 12 2015, I lodged my 189 visa application. While filling the application, I added my company 3 experience to the already existing list of

experiences from EOI.



5. On AUGUST 18 2015, while uploading my skills assessment form I realized that ACS approved only 3 years and 6 months of my experience 

which might bring my total points from 65 to 60. ACS reduced 2 years of my experience even though my education is closely related to

my nominated occupation. When I enquired about this reduction, ACS replied that they did it as per the policies.



6. I am still working as a Software Engineer for Company 3(JULY 2013 - Till date) and my total experience now is 7 years and 6 months.

But I did NOT list Company 3 in my EOI and has not been assessed by ACS either. However, I have entered my "company 3" details while

filling the 189 Visa application and the Company 3 details also appeared in the Final Legal Signing form, which means that my "company 3"

details have been added to the 189 visa application.

My question: 
Can I go for reassessment because I still have almost 2 years 1 months of experience after last acs assessment and still claim the 65 points?

Harsha


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

syedusman1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received a reply from my CO today against the visa application lodged 31st january, precisely as below:
> 
> ...


And that is the exact reason I applied with 3 years experience instead of 5 (I've more than 5 years experience) because I didn't have enough employment proof for my fist job (2 yrs).


----------

